# £24,000!!!



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Why??? :doublesho

http://www.broughandhowarth.com/defwaxmarble.html

I'm sorry but i'm not having that will do THAT good a job that will make a car look better than say Swissvax best of show.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well if you can afford a buggati veyron as a daily driver i'm sure a £24k wax is nothing. And at least you can boast to your friends, I mean, acquittance's


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Someone will buy it!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow 

any chance of a group buy


i think not sir


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Someone will buy it!!


Indeed they may 
"Wax Marble* is the most exclusive wax available in the world today.* Costing £24,000 per 480ml pot *and with only one pot currently in existence it's also the rarest.*


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> wow
> 
> any chance of a group buy
> 
> i think not sir


lets go halves:thumb:


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here we have a lesson in high end marketing and packaging....lets see...marble jar £500, flashy website £2000...wax...probably the lowest cost £200...leaving a nice and huuuge profit.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Lets get 2400 of us together and put a tenner in each :lol:

Wonder how many micro grams you'll get for £10


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

888-Dave said:


> Lets get 2400 of us together and put a tenner in each :lol:
> 
> Wonder how many micro grams you'll get for £10


0.2g, a blink and youll miss it:lol:

That would be 200 micro grammes then.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

isnt that the price of 4 tyres for a veyron? pah, its nothing really is it


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

£65 ph hour labour rate. Jog on!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

> ********** Wax Marble has been formulated and blended exclusively for Brough & Howarth


£24000 and they dont even make it themselves, wonder how much it cost them for 480ml?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Knightsbridge, captive audience.

Marble wax jar= Collinite.:lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

"Vehicle Appearance Specialists" :lol:

reminds me of the "Sandwich Artists" at Subway :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

The sad thing is that some daft sod will actually fall for it 

BTW I have a pot of equally rare wax (1 pot in existence) in a Recycled coleslaw tub (thinking of the environment) up for grabs @ £76k if anyone fancies the very very best !


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

technically if you create a wax & only make one, obviously with some fine ingredients - you too have an equally rare wax

i reckon i could chissel off a couple of thousand to sell it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

> containing a unique blend of Brazilian #1 Carnauba wax, Beeswax and refined natural oils.


So that'll be the 25 kilo's of all of these i have in my shed brewing wax atm then :wall:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Chicane said:


> "Vehicle Appearance Specialists" :lol:
> 
> reminds me of the "Sandwich Artists" at Subway :lol:


Easy Tiger.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Easy Tiger.


:lol:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

if you look on the detailing services section it shows a photo of them using that wax so its also used


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I stumbled across this website a while back, seems like chancers, the pretty mediocre website was incomplete when I saw it.

I think they've been looking at Zymol Golden Spoon Edition and decided to try and cash in.

Fail written all over it imo :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd want it to contain Kylie's ear wax for that money.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> I'd want it to contain Kylie's ear wax for that money.


I'd want Kylie :argie::argie:


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

dominic84 said:


> I stumbled across this website a while back, seems like chancers, the pretty mediocre website was incomplete when I saw it.
> 
> I think they've been looking at Zymol Golden Spoon Edition and decided to try and cash in.
> 
> Fail written all over it imo :lol:


X2.. I'd say this is the case


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Unless there's essence of ground unicorn horn in I'm not buying.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

*Brough & Howarth*

FINE WINE & CHEESE SPECIALISTS​


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

stargazer said:


> *Brough & Howarth*
> 
> FINE WINE & CHEESE SPECIALISTS​


:thumb::lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hang on lads... I got a great idea...

:thumb:

Well I got some made up in an old jamjar - hmmm I wonder lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> Hang on lads... I got a great idea...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Well I got some made up in an old jamjar - hmmm I wonder lol


Oi J

I've already patented it

It's called tough enough super duper rock hard unmeltable carnauba wax - £39,995.99.

50/50 ?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

vRS Carl said:


> :thumb::lol:


It is though isn't it  :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Oi J
> 
> I've already patented it
> 
> ...


Wicked :thumb: - sounds a plan


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Easy Tiger.


oops sorry


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

came across them last year..

one made, for them to use for their details.. i believe its valued at £24k not for sale
to be fair hand carved italian marble pot would be a few grand.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> came across them last year..
> 
> one made, for them to use for their details.. i believe its valued at £24k not for sale
> to be fair hand carved italian marble pot would be a few grand.


If the wax is made for them and only used by them, why spend money on an expensive pot? Surely you could stick the stuff in an old plastic jar and people would be none the wiser!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Bulkhead said:


> If the wax is made for them and only used by them, why spend money on an expensive pot? Surely you could stick the stuff in an old plastic jar and people would be none the wiser!


because it gives a false sense of satisfaction for the people paying to have the wax put on there car, thinking its a £24,000 wax rather than a £240 wax...


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

I wouldn't buy it if I were a millionaire. I just wouldn't.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

dominic84 said:


> I stumbled across this website a while back, seems like chancers,


Its only one guy.



stargazer said:


> *Brough & Howarth*
> 
> FINE WINE & CHEESE SPECIALISTS​


A little bit harsh, he has clearly worked hard to get where he is at right now.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ginge7289 said:


> Its only one guy.
> 
> A little bit harsh, he has clearly worked hard to get where he is at right now.


I have no doubt that he's worked hard. He's certainly going to need to charging those prices. But as for the name, I would have perhaps made it a little less formal. Just a little humour IMO


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I think they'll do fine, for one reason alone:

Brough & Howarth is a *Knightsbridge, London based*


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Endangered Species wax by Robertson's of Torry*

Presented in a baby pandas skull endangered species wax is made with a formulation of secretions from the adrenal glands of the siberian white tiger, the saliva from the blue whale, the jism of the finest polar bears and sealed in a pouch made from newly clubbed baby seal and 99.8% turtle wax ice polish.

Yours for the price of £29,999.95 exc vat.

Could our african customers who would like the ivory applicator pad holders please make enquiries through our Nigerian office quoting your western union transaction number, when we say ivory applicator pad holder we mean plastic for obvious reasons nudge nudge wink wink.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I call pearoast! :lol:

It's NOT for sale so how is it valued?!



Bero said:


> What balls - they could say it costs £20, £20,000 or £200,000,000. It's not for sale, it's just something they have made up and claim it costs over £20,000. Out of bees wax, carnuba, and fruit oils what costs more that £100 per 500g?
> 
> I cut a groove out a hockey puck and use it to jack up my car.....can i say i use a £50,000 car jack adaptor.......because thats what i say it's worth?!
> 
> Anyway is bees wax not used as an easy way to increase 'wax content' without encountering the difficulty of high volume carnuaba waxs? Dodo Dom??





Dodo Factory said:


> Namechecked, so better pop in...
> 
> Re beeswax, well this is a very useful ingredients and commonly used in carnauba waxes to make them more workable; it also gives great beading. But let's not forget that the ingredients in 'super waxes' at this kind of price level are immaterial. You are paying for any research and development, the packaging, the marketing and the exclusivity. I worked out that the materials cost 35 GBP in around 600ml of multi-thousand pound superwax. But it can be justified with talk of lifetime supply, and thousands of hours of eggheaded development by boffins in labs. The recipe and ingredients need little debate as few know what they are, or how good they are, apart from the lucky owner or user of the wax. If it is worth 24k to them over Colly 456, then so be it.
> 
> ...


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Bero said:


> I call pearoast! :lol:
> 
> It's NOT for sale so how is it valued?!


Ahh i wasn't a member then so that's my Get of Jail free card :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

It may only be a £3.00 wax poured into a swish looking marble casket but it does look to ooze quality and with the right wording / marketing / promotion will draw people in. The guy is getting slated for what most manufacturers do and thats draw ( or suck whichever ) you in. Everyone is doing what they want them to do right now. Talk about them. Should they take it to the market, good luck but it will be one of those for a select few that have that level of expendable income.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Would be funny if there was a 'made in China' sticker on the marble box. 

:lol:


----------

